

TrueMotion's amazing 3D game controller makes the Wii look like a toy - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2009/01/10/truemotions-way-better-than-wii-game-controller/

======
sharkbrainguy
The Wii _is_ a toy

------
mhb
Maybe the accuracy is its big benefit, but in the video, it looked like the
lag would make it useless to actually play a game. And the demonstrator looked
like he was moving gently and predictably in order to mitigate that issue.

~~~
11ren
I think it would enhance immersion, much more than the wii controller (which
it turned out people wanted). But I agree the lag spoils it (esp visible with
the baseball bat). Version 2.0?

------
te_platt
I work for a well known video game company and spent some time evaluating this
controller as well as the wii motion plus. Without violating non-disclosure
there's not much to say except the new controllers are fun, will enhance game
play, and still have some issues.

------
bd
Everything old is new again. Magnetic trackers are fun, but they have been
here already for ages.

I used to play with Ascension's Flock of Birds [1]. You can get pretty
accurate 3D position and orientation.

Though these older systems were pretty expensive (~$10K), I wonder what would
be the price of these new toys.

[1] <http://www.ascension-tech.com/realtime/RTflockofBIRDS.php>

~~~
andreyf
The article says $100. That's a big difference.

Of course, it will have to come down farther if video game manufacturers are
going to consider spending $ developing features for people using these. Right
now, spending time designing a game for this kind of interaction means you'll
be able to sell it on the Wii.

When the PC, PS3, and XBox start having these kinds of input devices, game
(and software) manufacturers will take much more notice.

~~~
bd
Ah, I'm blind. For $100 it's well worth it. It's completely different type of
interaction, true 3D (actually 6D as you get also orientation). I would get it
even without games, just for hacking.

BTW they say it will ship for PC.

~~~
allyt
I think that means they will ship for PS and XBox, also, since those
controllers are pretty much equivalent to USB.

------
froo
While the possibilities are definitely interesting, ultimately I think this
will be not much more than a gimmicky toy - kind of like VR Helmets for PC's.

~~~
unalone
This control probably won't be any more. I think, however, that motion
controls are here to stay and improve.

Why? Simple: it removes complexity. You can do things more intuitively and
more subtly (think d-stick versus d-pad), and you can suddenly do more with
fewer buttons. You need one less stick for aiming at the screen. It makes
games better - more involved - while at the same time allowing more people to
play it.

~~~
froo
I don't doubt that whatsoever, I originally was going to expand on what I
meant but it didn't come out right, so I removed a large part of my response.

I think the problem extends mostly from the poor choice of platform - the PC

In the greater consumer market (think non geeks), the PC is generally tethered
to places that don't have much open space associated with them, eg on desks
either in bedrooms, home offices or out of the way places.

I think this is the greatest restriction placed on them, especially for a
control device that gets you ducking and diving through a magnetic field.

This is why I don't think the Wii has anything to worry about, it's a
dedicated gaming device thats nearly always permanently connected to the main
TV in any household and that particular TV has plenty of open space in front
of it for swinging your arms around.

Now if they were bringing this out for one of the other consoles with
dedicated developer support, that's a whole different story, but right now as
an additional controler for a PC I don't think it will do too well.

Great Idea, poor execution IMO

------
tapinko
great... another game, another distraction... but looks fun :-)

